# sosa / soda caústica



## Adolfo Afogutu

Buenas:
El relato de un crimen por dinero en un diario de hoy dice que el sospechoso habría comprado _sosa caústica_ para dificultar la identificación de los restos de sus dos víctimas. La pregunta es en qué lugares al hidróxido de sodio lo llaman _sosa cáustica_ y en cuales _soda cáustica_. Confieso que el primer _sosa_ que encontré en la lectura de la noticia me llevó a  pensar que se trataba de una errata. Mal yo, al segundo _sosa_ ya me espabilé y fui al diccionario.
Saludos


----------



## Gabriel

Por estos lares lo escuché de las tres formas: soda cáustica, hidróxido de sodio y sosa cáustica (en orden de mayor a menor frecuencia).
Diría que "soda cáustica" es el término coloquial más común, "hidróxido de sodio" es el término técnico habitual, y "sosa cáustica" se usa muy poco, siempre refiriéndome al uso local. Sé que en otros lados "sosa" es más habitual que "soda".


----------



## Nipnip

En México.

Sosa cáustica cuando se habla de la sustancia corrosiva. El mismo compuesto pero para usos culinarios es soda, que es muy poco usado.

_Soda_ a secas se entiende como un refresco, una bebida carbonatada. 

Sosa : peligro.
Soda: burbujas.


----------



## jorgema

Yo sólo había escuchado soda cáustica y sosa, así sin adjetivo; no recuerdo sosa cáustica.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Gracias Gabriel, Nipnip y jorgema.



			
				jorgema said:
			
		

> Yo sólo había escuchado soda cáustica y sosa, así sin adjetivo; no recuerdo sosa cáustica.


Es bien curioso, jorgema.

Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

Mucho.
Jamás de los jamases había escuchado "sosa" para referirse a la soda cáustica.
Para mi "Sosa" es el apellido de La Negra y "sosa/soso" un adjetivo para indicar "sin gracia, fome, aburrido".
Saludos.
_


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Gracias, Vamp. Saludos


----------



## M.Malibrán

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Buenas:
> El relato de un crimen por dinero en un diario de hoy dice que el sospechoso habría comprado _sosa caústica_ para dificultar la identificación de los restos de sus dos víctimas. La pregunta es en qué lugares al hidróxido de sodio lo llaman _sosa cáustica_ y en cuales _soda cáustica_. Confieso que el primer _sosa_ que encontré en la lectura de la noticia me llevó a  pensar que se trataba de una errata. Mal yo, al segundo _sosa_ ya me espabilé y fui al diccionario.
> Saludos



Hola
Lo de soda cáustica es por influencia del inglés (caustic soda). Lo común en español sería *sosa cáustica*.

Saludos.


----------



## Ludaico

Desde siempre, que yo sepa, y si alguien sabe lo contrario estaré encantado en que se manifieste, en España ha sido* sosa caústica*. Ni siquiera recuerdo que se haya llamado soda (salvo al "bíter soda") al refresco carbonatado.

(A ningún profesor de alguna de las tantas asignaturas de Química que tuve en la Universidad le oí mencionar lo de "soda caústica".)


----------



## Vampiro

M.Malibrán said:


> Hola
> Lo de soda cáustica es por influencia del inglés (caustic soda). Lo común en español sería *sosa cáustica*.
> 
> Saludos.



Visto lo visto... ¿lo común, "en español", dónde?
_


----------



## Ludaico

Vampiro said:


> Visto lo visto... ¿lo común, "en español", dónde?
> _



En toda España, no le quepa duda, señor Vamp.


----------



## Vampiro

En dos palabras: extra-ñísimo.
Ya no me acuesto sin saber algo nuevo.
Tamañana.
_


----------



## Cal inhibes

En Colombia la sosa cáustica es equivalente a la soda cáustica. No existe ningún otro compuesto del sodio que se denomine sosa. En cambio algunos otros compuestos se denominan soda: bicarbonato de soda, sulfato de soda, galletas de soda (todos desde luego aludiendo al sodio). Y al final se agregaron las bebidas llamadas sodas, que en muchísimos casos no contienen sodio sino gas o anhídrido carbónico. Por último llegó la exclamación Qué soda!!!, que indica entre los jóvenes que algo está muy sabroso, muy *bacano*. . . . (conste que no estoy siendo cáustico).


----------



## Lord Darktower

Qué buena sorpresa nos aporta D. Adolfo al mundo hispanohablante. A los de enfrente (de aquí) les sorprende que la soda cáustica pueda llamarse sosa y a los de enfrente (de allí), a la viceversa. Soy de los españoles que hemos aprendido a llamarla sosa; creo que como todos.

Y un pequeño muestreo en los libros escaneados por Google demuestra que son ustedes inmensa mayoría:

http://www.google.es/search?q="sosa+caústica"&btnG=Buscar+libros&tbm=bks&tbo=1&hl=es: 34 000 casos de sosa frente a los

http://www.google.es/search?q="soda+caústica"&btnG=Buscar+libros&tbm=bks&tbo=1&hl=es 82 500 de soda.

Y me quedo con este comentario del compañero Nipnip:



> El mismo compuesto pero para usos culinarios es soda, que es muy poco usado



¿De verdad que le echan sosa, digo soda,  a la comida? ¿La cáustica?


----------



## Jonno

La diferencia aquí parece ser que jamás de los jamases oímos "soda" cáustica, y sin embargo en el otro lado sí que conocen "sosa" cáustica pero no en todas partes lo usan. Posible causa: en el DRAE indican como origen de "sosa" el catalán, y no llegó o no caló en las Américas.

El DRAE también dice que la sosa es una planta, también llamada "barrilla" (_salsola soda_ y otras especies del género salsola), cuya ceniza alcalina se utiliza(ba) para hacer la sosa cáustica.

El diccionario no me da muchas pistas sobre la "soda", sólo indica que tiene origen italiano y a continuación remite a "sosa". Buscando en un diccionario inglés encuentro que en el antiguo italiano "soda" son cenizas utilizadas en la fabricación de cristal, y viene del latín "solida".


----------



## macame

Vampiro said:


> Mucho.
> Jamás de los jamases había escuchado "sosa" para referirse a la soda cáustica.
> Para mi "Sosa" es el apellido de La Negra y "sosa/soso" un adjetivo para indicar "sin gracia, fome, aburrido".
> Saludos.
> _


Precisamente. Recuerdo a una profesora de química a la que le pusimos el mote de la "NaOH", porque era de un soso...


----------



## Nipnip

Lord Darktower said:


> Y me quedo con este comentario del compañero Nipnip:
> 
> 
> 
> ¿De verdad que le echan sosa, digo soda,  a la comida? ¿La cáustica?



Parece que no. No encuentro referencias, pero como aquí dicen que son lo mismo, pensé que  más o menos eran el mismo compuesto.

Sosa cúastica es entonces lo que usamos siempre para el hidróxido de sodio, al dióxido de carbono sí le decimos soda, pero muy raramente. Y es el que se usa para hacer panes, refrescos, o para "refrescar" el refrigerador.


----------



## macame

Nipnip said:


> Parece que no. No encuentro referencias, pero como aquí dicen que son lo mismo, pensé que más o menos eran el mismo compuesto.
> 
> Sosa cúastica es entonces lo que usamos siempre para el hidróxido de sodio, al dióxido de carbono sí le decimos soda, pero muy raramente. Y es el que se usa para hacer panes, refrescos, o para "refrescar" el refrigerador.


El que se usa para hacer panes es el bicarbonado sódico (baking soda que le llaman los ingleses).


----------



## Nipnip

macame said:


> El que se usa para hacer panes es el bicarbonado sódico (baking soda que le llaman los ingleses).



Ya se habrán dado cuenta de que la química no es mi fuerte. La repostería usa bicarbonato de sodio, como se le conoce en México. Para los refrescos y el refrigerador sí se utiliza el dióxido.

Saludos.


----------



## Lord Darktower

Uy, Sr, Nipnip, creo que hay que ordenar algunos conceptos. Permítame:
La sosa, o soda, cáustica es el hidróxido sódico, NaOH. Aquí
El dióxido de carbono (o anhídrido carbónico), CO2, es un gas (Aquí) que no puede echárse a la comida. (Bueno, no sé que decirle, que los actuales gurús de la cocina le echan ya cualquier cosa a lo de comer). Y el dióxido de carbono mezclado con agua y poca cosa más es la _soda_. La _soda _en el resto del mundo, que en mi tierra es el _sifón: _esto
Un afectuoso saludo.


----------



## cbrena

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Confieso que el primer _sosa_ que encontré en la lectura de la noticia me llevó a  pensar que se trataba de una errata. Mal yo, al segundo _sosa_ ya me espabilé y fui al diccionario.


Eso mismo habría hecho yo si hubiese leído "soda cáustica". Por aquí siempre "sosa cáustica" o "sosa".
Saludos


----------



## germanbz

En mi casa la única "soda" que se ha conocido ha sido ésta:


que durante largos años se hizo pasar como "gaseosa"...


----------



## Vampiro

Si el origen de “sosa” es el catalán, como alguien mencionó, el asunto queda bastante más claro.  Estamos lo bastante lejos de Barcelona como para que no nos haya llegado su influencia.
Antes de que algún perspicaz salga a la palestra le aclaro que aprendimos español cuando la soda cáustica aún no era inventada; o al menos aún mi abuela no la usaba para destapar los baños o Nipnip para cocinar.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Xiscomx

Lord Darktower said:


> Uy, Sr, Nipnip, creo que hay que ordenar algunos conceptos. Permítame:
> La sosa, o soda, cáustica es el hidróxido sódico, NaOH. Aquí
> El dióxido de carbono (o anhídrido carbónico), CO2, es un gas (Aquí) que no puede echárse a la comida. (Bueno, no sé que decirle, que los actuales gurús de la cocina le echan ya cualquier cosa a lo de comer). Y el dióxido de carbono mezclado con agua y poca cosa más es la _soda_. La _soda _en el resto del mundo, que en mi tierra es el _sifón: _esto
> Un afectuoso saludo.



Corroboramos tu informe.


----------



## Jonno

La sosa (no la industrial, sino la fabricada a partir de cenizas de plantas alcalinas) se usa mucho antes de la época de nuestras abuelas para fabricar jabón o blanquear la ropa. De hecho la generación de nuestras abuelas probablemente fue la última en usarla.


----------



## Vampiro

Jonno said:


> La sosa (no la industrial, sino la fabricada a partir de cenizas de plantas alcalinas) se usa mucho antes de la época de nuestras abuelas para fabricar jabón o blanquear la ropa. De hecho la generación de nuestras abuelas probablemente fue la última en usarla.


No es lo mismo, no desviemos el tema del hilo, recordar la regla 2, inciso 4, apartado 32.
_


----------



## Jonno

Si hablamos del origen de la palabra "sosa/soda" y por qué se usa en unas zonas u otras, no creo que sea en absoluto desviar el tema.


----------



## Lord Darktower

Entonces, Sr. Vampiro, oriénteme un poco para mi próximo viaje a Chile: ¿puedo o no puedo pedir en un bar un güisqui con soda? (Y no me salga con que Ud. solo bebe sangre).


----------



## Vampiro

Jonno said:


> Si hablamos del origen de la palabra "sosa/soda" y por qué se usa en unas zonas u otras, no creo que sea en absoluto desviar el tema.


Respecto de “sosa”, sí, vaya y pase.
Pero lo otro sería afirmar que esa lejía de cenizas que usaban nuestras abuelas es el origen de la soda cáustica, y ese es otro cantar.  Yo tengo mis serias dudas al respecto, y si no llegó el término “sosa cáustica” a esta orilla por algo será.




Lord Darktower said:


> Entonces, Sr. Vampiro, oriénteme un poco para mi próximo viaje a Chile: ¿puedo o no puedo pedir en un bar un güisqui con soda? (Y no me salga con que Ud. solo bebe sangre).


Eso de echarle porquerías al buen licor no es costumbre muy arraigada en esta tierras (aunque no faltan los que le ponen Caca Cola a algunos licores)
Al otro lado de la cordillera hasta cometen la herejía de ponerle soda al vino.
Acá le entenderían, pero lo más probable es que le pongan agua mineral gasificada, la soda es un brebaje extraño, casi desconocido por la mayoria.
_


----------



## Jonno

Señor vampiro, es que aparte de la cáustica hay muchas otras cosas que se llaman sosa/soda. Desde la planta llamada sosa, hasta las cenizas de esa planta (por Internet se encuentran referencias a las cenizas de sosa/soda indistintamente) y otros compuestos químicos como el carbonato sódico (carbonato de sosa/soda).

Por cierto, que no lo hemos comentado pero según dice el DRAE "sodio" también proviene del italiano "soda". Más por cierto, que el DRAE también indica que _natrĭum_ (sodio) es el nombre latino de su hidróxido, la sosa. Así que los romanos algo debían saber de sosa/soda cáustica, por lo que entiendo que ya estaría inventada antes de que todos aprendiéramos español.

En fin, que aunque el origen de este hilo es sobre la soda/sosa cáustica creo que lo cáustico es una simple anécdota y lo importante es el sodio.


----------



## Ludaico

Lord Darktower said:


> ...La _soda _en el resto del mundo, que en mi tierra es el _sifón: _esto...



Milord, en mi tierra también se dice sifón, pero creo que no es ocioso explicar que lo que va envasado en el sifón (el recipiente) se llama *agua de Seltz*, aunque este término no lo usamos.
Saludos.


----------



## Lord Darktower

Bueno, en mi casa cuando me decían si quería sifón me daban de lo que había dentro, no con el recipiente en la cabeza. Deberá de haber alguna figura retórica que contemple esto, identificación del contenido con el continente. Y si no, nos la inventamos.


----------



## Vampiro

Jonno said:


> Señor vampiro, es que aparte de la cáustica hay muchas otras cosas que se llaman sosa/soda. Desde la planta llamada sosa, hasta las cenizas de esa planta (por Internet se encuentran referencias a las cenizas de sosa/soda indistintamente) y otros compuestos químicos como el carbonato sódico (carbonato de sosa/soda).
> 
> Por cierto, que no lo hemos comentado pero según dice el DRAE "sodio" también proviene del italiano "soda". Más por cierto, que el DRAE también indica que _natrĭum_ (sodio) es el nombre latino de su hidróxido, la sosa. Así que los romanos algo debían saber de sosa/soda cáustica, por lo que entiendo que ya estaría inventada antes de que todos aprendiéramos español.
> 
> En fin, que aunque el origen de este hilo es sobre la soda/sosa cáustica creo que lo cáustico es una simple anécdota y lo importante es el sodio.


El hilo va sobre "sosa/soda cáustica", un producto industrial moderno; el resto, la lejía de las abuelas, las cenizas de los romanos y demás, puede ser muy interesante pero es otro tema.
Así lo veo yo.
Creo que ha quedado más o menos claro que el término "sosa" es más bien peninsular y por influencia del catalán; acá, un poco más al sur, no sólo nos es desconocido, sino que nos deja más bien con la boca abierta.
En cuanto a que lo caústico es una simple anécdota, discrepo, quema como los rediablos y como buena base sigue quemando a menos que se la neutralice con algún ácido.  Mi recomendación: lavarse la zona con vinagre.
Y por mi parte punto pelota.
Entretenido hilo.
_


----------



## Gabriel

Soda cáustica (en Argentina y entiendo que la mayoría de América Latina) = sosa cáustica (en España) = hidróxido de sodio (en todo el mundo hispanohablante) = NaOH (en todo el mundo, incluso el no-hispanohablante). Respecto su historia, se usa desde mediados del siglo XIX para procesos textiles.

Soda (en Argentina y creo que también otros países del cono sur) = ¿Agua de Seltz en España? = Agua envasada en un sifón con un alto contenido de dióxido de carbono (que es lo mismo que anhídrido carbónico = CO2) disuelto que se libera al servir la bebida, formando las famosas burbujas.

Soda (en Centroamérica y México) = gaseosa (Argentina) = bebida sin alcohol carbonatada (con dióxido de carbono disuelto), generalmente dulce y servida bien fría (ejemplo típico, la Coca-Cola).

Bicarbonato de sodio =  NaHCO3 = bicarbonato sódico, hidrogenocarbonato de sodio, carbonato ácido de sodio o bicarbonato de soda, o a veces simplemente "bicarbonato" y otras veces "polvo de hornear" (aunque hay bicarbonatos de otras cosas que no son sodio y otros polvos de hornear que no son bicarbonato de sodio).

Respecto a la historia de la soda cáustica, se usa desde mediados del siglo XIX para procesos textiles.


----------



## clares3

Hola
Me pasa como veo que a los demás de por aquí: sosa cáustica, soda cáustica me suena a intento de envenenamiento. Jamás lo escuché y nunca tuva la duda sobre si era sosa o soda: a la hora de limpiar a fondo una madera vieja, por ejemplo, sosa cáustica. Y para hacer jabón.


----------



## Jonno

> Respecto a la historia de la soda cáustica, se usa desde mediados del siglo XIX para procesos textiles.



Su historia es "un poco" más larga, pero nos salimos del tema


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días:
Del _Diccionario crítico etimológico castellano e hispánico_, de J. Corominas y J. A. Pascual:


> Tomado del catalán _sosa _que es evolución fonética regular y antigua del árabe vulgar _sauda_. propiamente de adjetivo con el sentido de "negra", por el color de una variedad de barrilla; de la misma palabra arábiga por conducto del italiano, procede la variante _soda_ [...] _sosa_ se llaman varias salsoláceas  en Granada, Murcia, Valencia y Alicante


Dos anotaciones personales:
- curioso que fuera de España se haya adoptado el nombre italiano (también en francés, en inglés...), se ve que fueron mejores "comerciales" que los españoles 
- Alicante era ya en tiempo de los fenicios conocida por la fabricación de la sosa e importaba en todo el Mediterráneo con lo cual diría yo que su origen es valenciano y no catalán .

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Omada

Vampiro said:


> El hilo va sobre "sosa/soda cáustica", un producto industrial moderno; el resto, la lejía de las abuelas, las cenizas de los romanos y demás, puede ser muy interesante pero es otro tema.
> Así lo veo yo.
> _



Según lo veo yo, es el mismo tema, ya que la sosa como producto industrial no es tan tan moderna (s. XVIII) http://www.mendrulandia.net/?id=26. Aunque algunas abuelas (o tataratatarabuelas) usaran cenizas de la planta, la mía por ejemplo compraba sosa cáustica en la droguería para hacer jabón.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Siempre he dicho y, en España, oído 'sosa cáustica' o simplemente 'sosa', como asimismo 'Sosa Solvay' por el carbonato sódico.


----------

